# VFS Appointments



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I need to submit my application at the VFS in Joburg and noticed that the next appointment dates are in Fedbruary! That is far out. 

Do we even need to make an appointment? From what i have seen lots of people just goto the Joburg office. Maybe thats why the queues are so long?

I need to submit before end of December as my Medical etc expire by then.
Anyone just gone there without making an appointment?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Arian


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

you may have to submit elsewhere.like in Durban they still have available dates for December


----------

